# ترانيم حزاينى وعظات البابا بالموسيقى



## توبنى فاتوب (9 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الثالوث الاقدس​1.شكرا لمجهودات كل اعضاء المنتدى ,لانة فعلا منتدى يستحق الشكر والتشجيع 
2.منتديات الكنيسة تعتبر من اكثر المنتديات الرائعة 
3.انا نفسى فى ترانيم حزاينى و عظات البابا بالموسيقى  ,مش لازم الجديد ممكن القديم ,لانها بجد بتاثر فى مشاعرى وانا محتاج الترانيم والعظات دى لان عند سماعها فى وسط هادئ تجعل النفس حزينة على خطاياها وتكون فرصة للتامل فى اعماق النفس 
4. رجاء كتابة بجوار الموضوع (ترانيم حزاينى او عظات البابا بالموسيقى )
5.شكرا لكل شخص تعب فى خدمة المنتدى وربنا يبارك كل من شارك فى هذا المنتدى وربنا يجعل منتدايات الكنيسة وكل المنتديات سبب بركة للكل ,ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
5.شكر خاص لمينا الراهب على مجهوداتة  لان مواضيعة من اكثر المواضيع الرائعة
6.اسف لو كنت اطلت فى الموضوع ولكن استحملونى لانى نفسى ارجع لربنا وابقى عضو معاكم فى جسد المسيح 
7. رجاء صلوا من اجلى فى كل جلسة مع المسيح​اخوكم فى المسيح​


----------



## توبنى فاتوب (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*نفسى اشوف الردود*


----------



## عاطف منير (13 سبتمبر 2009)

الرب يبارك حياتكم ويجعل العمل مثمر دائما في اسم الرب يسوع


----------



## عاطف منير (13 سبتمبر 2009)

الرب يباركم ويجعلكم صيادي النفوس دائما في ظل حمايه الرب يسوع لكم


----------



## توبنى فاتوب (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا للرد الجميل دة*


----------



## ariangirgis (20 أكتوبر 2009)

بحب الاهتمام بالامور الروحية اشكركم:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## ramzy1913 (21 أكتوبر 2009)

ترانيم حزينة للبابا


----------



## ramzy1913 (21 أكتوبر 2009)

سلام ونعمة:/مااجمل الباباحينما يرنم وخاصة الترانيم الحزاينى


----------



## توبنى فاتوب (22 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا اخوانى على ردودكم واهتمامكم


----------



## botros (7 نوفمبر 2009)

الرب يبركك انا بطرس بس انا عاوز ترنيم حزينه كتير


----------



## botros (7 نوفمبر 2009)

الرب يبركك
[q-bible][/q-bible]


----------



## twety (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*احنا مبسوطين بوجود معنا *
*ونتمنى تكون معنا باستمرار فى المنتدى*
*ونحب نشوف مواضيعك اللى اكيد هتكون مفيدة *
*وكمان ردودك حلوة ومميزة*

*واكيد هنا فى قسم الترانيم وكمان المرئيات*
*هتلاقى كل طلباتك*
*ربنا يفرح قلبك ويسندك*


----------



## النهيسى (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*ربنا معاكم ويبارككم*


----------



## kalimooo (9 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 نوفمبر 2009)

ميررررررسى على الترانيم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## توبنى فاتوب (11 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا ليكم كلكم على محبتكم واهتمامكم بكافة المواضضيع 
ربنا يبارك حايتكم ويبارك الى كل ما تمتد الية ايديكم 
وانا عارف انى مقصر فى اجمل منتدى ودة عن جدارة انا شفت كذا منتدى تانى لكن مش بمجهود منتدى الكنيسة 
وانشاء الله بنعم ربنا اخلص فترة الدراسة والامتحانات دى وانزل مواضيع  تنال اعجاب الكل 
اذكرونى فى صلاتكم


----------



## عاطف منير (13 نوفمبر 2009)

مااعظم الرب هو هو امس واليوم والي الابد


----------



## goda4000 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## oesi no (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*عذرا اخى 
رجاء طلب الترانيم فى الموضوع المتثبت
يغلق 
*​


----------

